# stylisches Rennrad-Outfit



## ride2befree (24. April 2016)

Servus,

ich bin auf der Suche nach stylisch, lässigen Rennrad Klamotten..
z.B. im Stil von Rapha... (nur nicht so teuer)...
..oder auch was ausgefallenes wie z.B. Punktemuster etc..
Keine Racing-Trikots..

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein paar kreative Seiten oder Shops die sowas anbieten oder weiß wo man sowas beziehen kann.

Würd mich freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Leertaste (24. April 2016)

Erstmal meldeste Dich dort an :
http://gillette.de/de-de/gillette-club?gclid=CNuMtrWPqMwCFcQp0wod0zAC2A

Und dann sehen wir weiter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (24. April 2016)

sowas in etwa...


----------



## emek (25. April 2016)

Und obenrum ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alpina-Carbonhelm-/141960598784?hash=item210d82d500:g:u2sAAOSwezVWuH2V


----------



## Baitman (25. April 2016)

Wo ist da jetzt der Punkt warum man diese Anfrage ins lächerliche ziehen sollte?


----------



## carlown (25. April 2016)

Verstehe ich auch grade nicht, man mag ja wegen dem Rapha-Stil unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, jedoch was ist da Problem sich in den jeweiligen Klamotten selbst zu gefallen, ... und ja auch am Renner? ... oder ist wieder die Gruppe grölender MTB - Helden unterwegs ... Asphalt Teufelszeug und so,... sry Jungs/Mädls aber das Zweirad gibts halt mehr Variantionen und Ausprägungen her.


----------



## jochjuma (25. April 2016)

Über den weiteren Verlauf eines Thread entscheidet leider allzu oft die erste Antwort.

Zum Thema beitragen kann ich leider nix, habe weder mit Rennrad, noch mit stylischen Klamotten was am Hut.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (25. April 2016)




----------



## Bener (25. April 2016)

Oh oh! Der erste KTWR-nahe Post! Jetzt gehts los!


----------



## scylla (25. April 2016)

Erst mal solltest du verstehen, dass der Preis essenziell entscheidend über den Style-Faktor ist. Alles andere ist nebensächlich.
Echte Styleprofis lassen das Preis-Etikett dran und waschen die Klamotten nicht (lieber neu kaufen, ein verwaschenes Preisschild fällt sofort auf!)


----------



## -habicht- (25. April 2016)

Schon lustig wie viele Idioten sich hier rumtreiben.... und nein der TE ist damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (25. April 2016)

Mich interessierts auch...wies weitergeht hier.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. April 2016)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie viele Idioten sich hier rumtreiben.... und nein der TE ist damit nicht gemeint.



Meinst Du mich  ?


----------



## BjL (25. April 2016)

War 

 schon?


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

Ich möchte auch stylische Rennradklamotten. Also unbedingt.
Hilfreiche Beiträge wären echt hilfreich.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. April 2016)

Ich finde die Giro Klamotten ganz nett. Auch keine Schnapper aber deutlich preiswerter als Rapha.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. April 2016)

Jetzt hab ich erstmal geschaut was Rapha für Klamotten macht... Ich dachte unweigerlich an den wahren König von Mallorca und hab mich schon gefragt ob man auf dem Renner jetzt mit Tenniskleidung fährt.
Ich trage auf dem Rennrad meist Naturhaar-Bein und Armlinge, Trikots gerne Northwave (Skeleton ist richtig gut), dazu schwarze oder schwarz weisse Bibs... Wichtig ist eigentlich nur bergab den Gewichtsvorteil auszuspielen, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung (Stichwort Hangabtriebskraft)
Wo man so hippe Klamotten in günstig oder mit Punkte herbekommt weiß ich leider nicht, bin vermutlich nicht lässig genug (und mir ist funktional ehrlich gesagt wichtiger, aber Kacke aussehen soll es schon nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (25. April 2016)

ride2befree schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach stylisch, lässigen Rennrad Klamotten..
> z.B. im Stil von Rapha... (nur nicht so teuer)...
> ...




Wenn du kein Racing Trikot willst ,solltest Du evt mal bei den diversen MTB Shops bzw Shops im Netz gucken ..Google hilft einem da schon oft weiter ...Aber nen Schlabber Look auffem Renner ,macht absolut kein SINN ..auch als Hobby Biker nich ..da es einfach zu Wind anfällig is

Mal abgesehen ,sehen die Rapha Klamotten nach nix aus ..


----------



## Sittenstrolch (25. April 2016)

Habe noch niemals nicht "stylische" Rattklamotten gesehen, weder hier noch dort. 
Ehrlich, rattfahn macht Schbass, aber schön isset nich. Ganich, kein bisschen.


----------



## Kadauz (25. April 2016)

Ich fahre gerne Sachen von Castelli und Sugoi.


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2016)

Es soll echt Leute geben die sich über komische Antworten bezüglich einer Frage zu RR-Klamotten in nem MTB-Forum wundern ....


----------



## freetourer (25. April 2016)

Einmal komplett Assos und fertig.

So machen das doch eigentlich die hippen Rennradler.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. April 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne Sachen von Castelli und Sugoi.



Ich nicht, is mir zu eng


----------



## Kadauz (25. April 2016)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Es soll echt Leute geben die sich über komische Antworten bezüglich einer Frage zu RR-Klamotten in nem MTB-Forum wundern ....



Naja, viele MTBler fahren auch Rennrad. Aber ich wusste nicht, dass es an Gotteslästerung grenzt, wenn hier was zum Thema Rennrad gefragt wird.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. April 2016)

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass über eine Anfrage bezüglich MTB Klamotten mit den Eigenschaften "stylish lässig" und "ähnlich TLD nur billig" ähnlich hergezogen worden wäre.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. April 2016)

War der Hinweis: Kauffste billig, Kauffste zweimal eigentlich schon?


----------



## Jierdan (25. April 2016)

Ich kann die neue Kollektion von "Kaiser" sehr empfehlen. Beste Belüftung, sehr atmungsaktiv und variabel in der Farbe. Von Kalkweiß bis Hummerrot ist während der Tour alles möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (25. April 2016)

Ich habe jetzt ne Stunde nach was gesucht, was die Frage beantworten könnte und dann aufgegeben.
Beste um stylisch zu sein scheint immernoch keine komplette Hackfresse zu haben.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. April 2016)

*ride2befree*

evt is ja hier was für dich dabei 
http://www.crazybikewear.com/epages/62916508.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62916508/Categories/Trikots


----------



## Jocki (25. April 2016)

Günstig und gut wird wie immer schwierig. Mir fällt spontan zu "gut" ein:
https://isadoreapparel.com
http://www.chpt3.com/home
http://www.pedaled.com
www.kitsbow.com
http://www.cafeducycliste.com


----------



## Fabeymer (25. April 2016)

ride2befree schrieb:


> ..oder auch was ausgefallenes wie z.B. Punktemuster etc..
> Keine Racing-Trikots..



Ich denke, dhb könnte das haben, was du suchst: http://www.wigglesport.de/manner/radfahren/bekleidung/?ea=4294789716


----------



## Spenglerextrem (26. April 2016)

Wenn Punktemuster, dann das:

http://m.trikotexpress.de/item/3835373238646465346230373032613133373036303363653438363264396237


----------



## Bener (26. April 2016)




----------



## noocelo (26. April 2016)

egal was es wird am ende, pics nicht vergessen! gerne auch mit umfrage.


----------



## Baitman (26. April 2016)

Maloja Roadbike Kollektion:

http://www.maloja.de/summer2016/catalog.php

Schau dir mal die TRikots vom ebay Anbieter touching26 an. Kommen aus China. Hab da mal bestellt, einwandfreie Ware und sehr aussergewöhnliche Designs:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/Sport-/888/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=touching26&_sac=1


----------



## Baxter75 (26. April 2016)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. April 2016)

Es gibt defacto keine Rennrad-Kleidung die nicht tuntig aussieht, wo die rippen eines androgynen Rennradlers herausragen wie eine Haiflosse in der Hochsee ..


----------



## Waldkatze (27. April 2016)

Na, von Primal Wear gibt es schon coole Trikots. Und die sehen auf heißen Lycras leider besser aus als auf Shorts mit Protektorshirt drunter...

http://www.kims-store.de/produkt-kategorie/fahrradbekleidung/maenner/trikots-maenner/


----------



## Der Nachkomme (27. April 2016)

Hätte gerne auch was schönes, bequemes fürs Rennrad. Problem bei mir: RR-Klamotten sehen & sitzen iwie immer mehr wie XS-Pelle auf XL-Wurst (...oder Speck...); was Enduro-mäßig lockeres macht "keinen Sinn"?


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. April 2016)

Wen interessiert es, wie du darin aussiehst? Was juckt es mich, wenn andere von meinem Anblick Augenkrebs bekommen??? So wenig Selbstbewusstsein? Ich bin auch so ein Würstchen im Schlafrock, aber deswegen jetzt Säcke zu tragen, damit andere den Anblick nicht ertragen müssen, soweit kommt das noch! 

Btw Lycra dehnt sich (bei mir z.B. mal die Gabba in M bei 162cm und 75kg - passt obwohl einige meinten das könne _niemals_ passen, ebenso das Gore Oxygen Trikot - slimfit! - in M, ohne einzuengen, sitzt ganz bequem aber sieht eben aus wie Wurstpelle und so ). Eng muss nicht heissen, dass es unbequem ist, oder die Luft abschnürt - sollte das der Fall sein, ist es eben ZU eng gewählt


----------



## Deleted 92748 (27. April 2016)

Stylisches Outfit beginnt mit einer coolen Sonnenbrille. Das sollte man ansetzen.


----------



## R.C. (27. April 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wen interessiert es, wie du darin aussiehst?



Die Regeln: http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (27. April 2016)




----------



## IndianaWalross (27. April 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Die Regeln: http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/



Achwas, ich verstoße eh schon gegen mindestens 50 der genannten Regeln - wie durch ein Wunder fahr ich trotzdem 

Sammal ihr seid hier doch sonst immer so harte Kerls, keinen Arsch in der Hose einfach mal sein eigenes Ding zu machen, oder was?


----------



## trautsichnix (27. April 2016)

also Ihr Timber Kings ,ein Rennrad Futzy fährt nur ASSOS BASTA


----------



## Jocki (27. April 2016)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> Hätte gerne auch was schönes, bequemes fürs Rennrad. Problem bei mir: RR-Klamotten sehen & sitzen iwie immer mehr wie XS-Pelle auf XL-Wurst (...oder Speck...); was Enduro-mäßig lockeres macht "keinen Sinn"?



Ab ca. 27 km/h raschelts, flatterts, bremst und nervt das lockere Zeug nur. Inzwischen gibt es ein paar Hersteller die "roadbaggies" im Programm haben. z.B Qloom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oder Assos:





Die sind ganz akzeptabel. Gerade bei kühlem Wind ist der zusätzliche Windschutz nicht verkehrt.
Ich fahre bei kühlen Temperaturen mit der Gore Alp x pro softshell Short. Die ist quasi das Gegenstück zur Castelli Gabba Jacke. Liegt eng genug an, super elastisch und top Wetterschutz.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. April 2016)

Das Fahrrad hat ja wohl gar keine Bremse....was ziemlich gefährlich enden kann


----------



## Baitman (28. April 2016)

Alternative zur Bib finde ich auch:

ION Bikeshorts Aeration
TRoyLee Design Ace Short
Maloja MikeM


----------



## powderJO (28. April 2016)

hätte da noch was. sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern hilft auch noch dem radsport: http://www.bruegelmann.de/search.html?id=&strSearchQuery=velo+club 

wer mehr wissen will: https://www.facebook.com/guilty76veloclub/?fref=ts


----------



## Sittenstrolch (28. April 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Die Regeln: http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


 Hier steht doch eh schon alles drin. 

Der Rest ist Hipstersheise.


----------



## JohnB (28. April 2016)

vom Stoff (Sportwool) und Schnitt sehr sehr ähnlich zum alten Rapha Classic Trikot, aber günstig: http://www.torm.cc


----------



## ride2befree (28. April 2016)

serwus,

endlich nimmt der Thread Form an..

Über die Witzbolde hier die meine Frage nicht ernst nehmen und sich hier einen Schpasss draus machen... 
Es sind wirklich ein paar gute Sachen dabei bei denen ihr mich zum lachen gebracht habt..  Man sollte auch Humor im Leben mitsich bringen...

Nun gut.. wieder back to topic..

Wenn jemand mit einem Blaumann rennradfahren geht weil er damit zur Arbeit fährt, völlig legitim..
Wenn jemand mit der Stallhose rennradfahren geht weil er grad vom Feld kommt, völlig legitim..
Wenn jemand downhill fahren geht, und sich einen Neon-Orangen XXL Strampler-Anzug von Troy lee anzieht weils einfach dazu gehört, völlig legitim..
Wenn jemand im alten pinken Rennrad-Trikot von der Telekom fahren geht weil er damit was verbindet, völlig legitim..
...soll jeder das tragen was ihm gefällt, was zu einem passt, und wo er sich wohlfühlt... 

Mit "lässig" meinte ich keine weiten Sachen sondern eher die Optik (um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen)

-Castelli ist eigentlich ganz In Ordnung, Preis und Optik
-Isadore sieht schon klasse aus! 
-Das Gulity76 VeloClub sieht auch gut aus und man tut was gutes! 

Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Sachen gefunden.. 

https://paria.cc/shop/mens-cycling-jerseys/hexagone-one/  sehr geil 

http://stolengoat.com/product-category/clothing/jerseys/


Vielleicht kann man ja den Thread am Leben erhalten, und jeder der was passendes zum Thema "stylische Rennrad-Klamotten" hat kann es hier posten... 

Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (28. April 2016)

Ich bin kein Witzbold!


----------



## adrenochrom (28. April 2016)

witzfigur?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. April 2016)

.​


----------



## Grossvater (28. April 2016)

ride2befree schrieb:


> serwus,
> 
> endlich nimmt der Thread Form an..
> 
> Mit "lässig" meinte ich keine weiten Sachen sondern eher die Optik (um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen)


Ah jetzt - so richtig hab ichs bisher nämlich nicht kapiert 

Ich finde die endura whisky shirts "ganz lässig"
z.B. http://www.sportscheck.com/pla-p203...=plaadwords&mmdlkat=/radsport/fahrradtrikots/
oder
https://www.bike-components.de/de/E...y-Trikot-Sommer-2016-p47136/black-L-o6940074/


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. April 2016)

Das ist auch nicht witzig, denn jetzt kommt Ernst.


----------



## FlavorFlow (28. April 2016)

Das finde ich ganz schick: http://www.bianchistore.de/Bianchi-Classic-Rennrad-Kurzarmtikot


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. April 2016)

Das find ich ganz flott


----------



## adrenochrom (28. April 2016)




----------



## Yeti666 (29. April 2016)

Hier http://shop.deputy-sheriff.eu/epage...oducts/CM.124.111.0/SubProducts/CM.124.111.04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. April 2016)

adrenochrom schrieb:


>


Sowas ist peinlich, nicht stylisch...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (29. April 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sowas ist peinlich, nicht stylisch...


Ich find´s irgendwie chic


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. April 2016)

.​


----------



## Baxter75 (29. April 2016)

http://www.amazon.de/GWELL-Radtriko...&ie=UTF8&qid=1461915374&sr=1-1&keywords=Gwell


----------



## Twenty9er (29. April 2016)

Radklamotten aus Spanien: http://www.etxeondo.com/english.asp ...hab keine Erfahrungen mit denen , aber die Seite und die Auswahl sehen vielversprechend aus.

Gute Radklamotten bedeuten für mich dezente Farben, guter Schnitt, hochwertige Materialien und gute Detaillösungen, wie z. B. eine gescheite Tasche für's Smartphone
So bin ich in letzter meistens bei Castelli gelandet, einer typischen Rennradmarke. Fahre allerdings auch nur XC und Marathon, was für manche mehr mit Rennradfahren als mit Biken vergleichbar ist


----------



## dark-berlin (30. April 2016)

war denn schon das gute Sugoi Men's Lumberjack Jersey? Für mich immer noch eines meiner lässigsten Trikots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (30. April 2016)

Schön mit der bierpulle hinten drin.
Hab ich auch. Schnitt und Verarbeitung sind echt gut.


----------



## RSkai (1. Mai 2016)

Ich suche auch grad auch nach sowas und habe festgestellt, dass mein Verständnis von Stil irgendwie nicht zu den meisten Trikot-Styles passt.
Ganz lässig finde ich die Sachen von Cycology https://www.cycologygear.eu


----------



## roundround (1. Mai 2016)

Die sehen aus, als ob sie von den Geissens designt wurden...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (1. Mai 2016)

Ja etwas schräg sinn die schon.


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Mai 2016)

die Teile erinnern mich an Ed Hardy...grausames Zeug also optisch , qualitativ möchte ich mir kein Urteil erlauben aber meist...


----------



## RSkai (2. Mai 2016)

Ich seh schon, Cycology ist nicht Euer Geschmack. Kenne weder die Geissens noch Ed Hardy und bin ohne Fernseher wohl genausowenig up to date, wie meine Trikot-Vorlieben.
Heute habe ich mal Aliexpress durchforstet. Da gibt es 1000ende Motive auf China-Trikots zum Billigpreis. Irgendwie bin ich bei bunten Streifen hängen geblieben:


----------



## goofyfooter (9. Mai 2016)

*Bib-Shorts:*
Es gibt Unmengen guter Produkte. Kaufen ohne anprobieren ist aber idiotisch, allein wegen der Groesse - Castelli z.B. faellt 2 Nummern zu klein aus.
Ach ja: Mindestens 6 Stueck anprobieren (ernsthaft!)

Mein Tipp ist Leverve und Sugoi. *Leverve *weil kein Markenaufschlag und *Sugoi *weil sie technisch die Besten sind (besten Polster und Multi-Bahnen Schnitte)

*Trikots:*
Koerpernah bis hauteng - alles Andere nervt. Fullzip fuern Sommer ist gold. Die Torm finde ich den ersten guten Tipp. Ansonsten sind die typischen wie* De Marchi*, *Santini*, *Castelli*, *le coq sportif*, *Nalini *usw. alle gut.

Bike Marken Kleidung ist teils auch exzellent. Ich mag z.B. die ganze Specialized range. Die bieten z.B. auch Merino Trikots fuer die unter uns, die vom Plastiktueten tragen Hautpilz kriegen.

Mein persoenlicher Tipp: Keine Profi-Teambekleidung. Die moegen zwar teils in guenstigen Bundles kommen, aber Ich kauf mir ja auch kein Saatgut von Monsanto ein, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Wenn Knall-Farben-Akzent, dann am Besten mit Schuhen und/oder Helmen.

Na dann gute Jagd!

p.s. 
Ok, ist kein Rennrad-Forum, aber erwachsen genug sollten wir hier alle sein, dass der Sinnvoll-Anteil nach 75 Posts bei ueber 5% liegt, oder?


----------



## RSkai (13. Mai 2016)

Ok, verstehe. Das wäre so, wie ein GTI-Schild an den 60 PS Golf zu kleben.


----------



## .floe. (13. Mai 2016)

http://www.cutaway.us


----------

